# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  консервы

## mygy

Вот konserva-300x225.jpg
http://bezgazet.tv/otravleniya-rybny...vami/#more-874
консервы-зло

----------


## Феррари

да)))

----------


## vikuska29

А закруточки с огородика - ням ням!!!! скоро весна,всем пора на грядочки свои,  а вот тут и все для огородика,и насосы для скважин,и газонокосилки,и бензопилы и мотокосы,и кусторезы с распылителями и даже мини тракторы!!!! В общем все что душа пожелает для красивой и ухоженной дачи!
http://molotokural.ru/tehnika-dlja-sada/   заодно и рыбки наловите свеженькой!

----------


## Sher

так люблю искренние посты с рекламой:)))

----------

